# Random Questions-- Advice Appreciated



## HPER4life (26 Mar 2008)

I am currently on my BMQ course through the Secondary School Co-Op program. I have a few questions that i hope some one can answer for me. Some of these questions have been asked by our instructors but none of us have the answer... yet. The others are just questions i have.

1) Has anyone got caught with their liners removed from their berets on course? if so what is the punishment?
i formed my beret with it in but i love the way it forms without it.
2) What is the best kind of insole to get? MK 3s are killing me
3) Any tips for deodarants? I have tried a wide variety, but i sweat like a pig in shorts and a t-shirt.

Thanks in advance to anyone who helps.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Mar 2008)

HPER4life said:
			
		

> 1) How many litres of water do MK 3's hold?



What size Mk 3's?


----------



## HPER4life (26 Mar 2008)

They are 12.5E


----------



## medaid (26 Mar 2008)

Get one and try it out. Does it have a hole?


----------



## HPER4life (26 Mar 2008)

That is a good idea. Common sense eh.. guess it is not so common anymore.
There is no hole in the boot no.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Mar 2008)

HPER4life said:
			
		

> They are 12.5E



The point is that every size of Mk 3 boot holds a different amount of water.  What's your instructor's preference for lacing? Laces out, loose, or tied for inspection?  Each will mean a different amount of water.  Do you really think they know how much water a Mk 3 boot holds?


----------



## HPER4life (26 Mar 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> The point is that every size of Mk 3 boot holds a different amount of water.  What's your instructor's preference for lacing? Laces out, loose, or tied for inspection?  Each will mean a different amount of water.  Do you really think they know how much water a Mk 3 boot holds?


No i dont.. i think he was just messing with me. I didnt know if there was a generic answer thatis a secret learned after a few years in.


----------



## ReconWO (26 Mar 2008)

OK, I have been an instructor for many courses. Your staff are just being goofs, because they know you don't know anything.  There is no right answer, they will torture you now matter what you answer and if you ask them for the answer expect to find your boots filled with water about 3 minutes after you ask. (2 1/2 mins to get your boots off)

There is no set punishment for your beret, keep the liner in if they tell you too. tear it out after you have finished all of your training (BIQ).

Go to a shoe store and bring your boots in, they will help you out. Better yet go to the MIR and ask for a set of orthopedic insoles, they have them there if you need them.


----------



## HPER4life (26 Mar 2008)

ReconWO
Thanks, I fugered that if i tried to be smart about my answer i would learn the hard way. Thanks for all of your other help. I will definetly follow that advice.


----------



## Redeye (26 Mar 2008)

Some local-ish advice.

For insoles, try Sorbothanes, Spencos, or Superfeet.  Check out Grady's at Lansdowne Place as they generally have a good selection, Spencos are pretty popular all around though, it will be a bit of trial and error to determine what really works for you.  If you really have problems and your parents' insurance will cover it you might want to look into seeing a Chiropodist about orthotic insoles (custom made).  They are expensive but if an insurance company is footing the bill they're worth it.  There's a few places in Peterborough that make them, I dealt with Ashburnham Foot and Ankle Clinic for a couple of sets that work like charms (but I have bad feet and need them!)


----------



## dimsum (27 Mar 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> Would that not be covered by the benefits package a CF member has? Now that I think about it, me and my recruiter didn't talk much about benefits, but I've heard that you are covered for pretty much anything.



Yep, you can get ortho insoles covered by the CF.


----------



## infamous_p (27 Mar 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Yep, you can get ortho insoles covered by the CF.



Got 'em myself due to my completely "table-top" flat feet, along with the issue of Mk IIII's to go along with them (compliments of the physiotherapist). 

If you have reason for orthotics / special issue, they will be covered without problems. 

Must say, they really make a great couple in taking care of my genetically unfortunate, fragile feet.


----------



## RTaylor (27 Mar 2008)

I prefer no insoles in my shoes, I cant stand soft ones for some reason. Drives me totally insane.

I had these braces made for me for computer use a long time ago, when the plastic was heated in water it bacame very pliable. I ended up molding and cutting them to fit my feet and wow are they ever great. Fit like a silk glove and are amazing. The plastic came from a physiotherapist, looks beige and has small holes in it. Might work for what you need it for.


----------



## Great white Hype (27 Mar 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Some local-ish advice.
> 
> For insoles, try Sorbothanes, Spencos, or Superfeet.  Check out Grady's at Lansdowne Place as they generally have a good selection, Spencos are pretty popular all around though, it will be a bit of trial and error to determine what really works for you.  If you really have problems and your parents' insurance will cover it you might want to look into seeing a Chiropodist about orthotic insoles (custom made).  They are expensive but if an insurance company is footing the bill they're worth it.  There's a few places in Peterborough that make them, I dealt with Ashburnham Foot and Ankle Clinic for a couple of sets that work like charms (but I have bad feet and need them!)



Spencos and Superfeet are cheaper to buy if you go to National Sports across from Crary Park. Caravaggios can make some for you but he often sends people down the street to National to buy them because they are way cheaper.More local-ish advice.


----------



## Redeye (27 Mar 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> Would that not be covered by the benefits package a CF member has? Now that I think about it, me and my recruiter didn't talk much about benefits, but I've heard that you are covered for pretty much anything.




If you're Reg Force, yes.  If you're a Reservist - good luck!  About the only way that works is if you're on a Class B  > 180 days, or on course and the MIR takes pity on you and gives you Spencos...

And whoever mentioned it, I forgot about National Sports - I always forget that's even there!


----------



## infamous_p (27 Mar 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> If you're Reg Force, yes.  If you're a Reservist - good luck!  About the only way that works is if you're on a Class B  > 180 days, or on course and the MIR takes pity on you and gives you Spencos...
> 
> And whoever mentioned it, I forgot about National Sports - I always forget that's even there!



Yes, good point I forgot to mention. My previous post speaking of how I had my insoles covered and new boots issued, I was on Class B at the time.


----------



## dimsum (27 Mar 2008)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> Yes, good point I forgot to mention. My previous post speaking of how I had my insoles covered and new boots issued, I was on Class B at the time.



Right, forgot about that too.  I was on Class C at the time, but what Redeye says is correct.


----------

